# March 13th Rockyfork Lake tournament



## steveg11943 (Jun 27, 2008)

So far we are still on for March 13th. Just hope the lake is thawed out or we might be ice fishing (LOL) sorry I know thats funny.Hope we have a warming trend like we had last year in the middle of March (60's). I seen alot of pics where guys caught some good fish there at that time.Our tournaments are open to all levels of anglers. If you would like to start tournament fishing this is a great series to meet some good guys and gals and learn some tips and technics and for tournament anglers who want to do some pre-fishing for upcoming tournaments this would be a great chance to learn the lake and see what fish bitting on.Low entry fees,no membership fees and 100% payback.We are not here to make a profit, just new friends.Here is a schedule of events http://gethookd.net/BuckeyeBass/


----------



## steveg11943 (Jun 27, 2008)

I am going to call the park office tomorrow and see if they will let me move the tournament back a week to march 20th. I think this will be safer and it will get everyone a chance to pre fish .I will post it here if we switch the dates Thanks


----------



## steveg11943 (Jun 27, 2008)

Better safe than sorry .We have moved the March 13th event to March 20th sorry if this cause any problems


----------



## Procraft180 (Apr 10, 2008)

What is the cost of this tournament?


----------



## steveg11943 (Jun 27, 2008)

Cost is $50 per boat / $10 big fish pot (optional)/ five fish limit per boat /12 inch min. you can go to www.gethookd.net/BuckeyeBass for info


----------



## steveg11943 (Jun 27, 2008)

Liability Release
In consideration of being allowed to participate in the BUCKEYE BASS TOURNAMENT SERIES 2010, I acknowledge and agree to the following: 
1. The risk of injury, disability, death, loss or damage to person or property from the activities involved in the tournament(s) is significant, including the potential for permanent paralysis, illness, injury and death to a person and destruction of equipment, and while compliance with particular BUCKEYE BASS TOURNAMENT SERIES rules, correct use of equipment, and personal discipline may reduce this risk, such risk does exist. 
2. If I am using my own boat in the tournament(s), I certify that I now have or will obtain prior to the tournament series, Boat Owners Liability Insurance (including coverage for third party property damage and bodily injury) with no Tournament Exclusion, having a minimum limit of at least $300,000.00 per occurrence. At BUCKEYE BASS TOURNAMENT Series&#8217; request, I will provide satisfactory evidence of having such current insurance to any BUCKEYE BASS TOURNAMENT SERIES official upon their request. 
3. I have been advised by BUCKEYE BASS TOURNAMENT SERIES of the contents of this document through my reading it, and have had the opportunity to seek legal counsel with respect to the legal effect of this document prior to signing it through it being posted on BUCKEYE BASS TOURNAMENT SERIES Face book site. 
4. I KNOWINGLY AND FREELY ASSUME ALL RISKS REFERRED TO ABOVE, AND ALL OTHER RISKS OF TOURNAMENT PARTICIPATION, BOTH KNOWN AND UNKNOWN, EVEN, WITHOUT LIMITATION, IF ARISING FROM THE NEGLIGENCE OF THE RELEASEES (AS DEFINED BELOW) OR OTHERS, AND ASSUME FULL RESPONSIBILITY FOR RISKS ARISING FROM MY PARTICIPATION IN THE TOURNAMENT(S 
5. I willingly agree to comply with the terms and conditions for participation in any tournament of BUCKEYE BASS TOURNAMENT SERIES and should I observe any unusual hazard(s) in my presence or during participation which could potentially cause injury or damage to any person, I will remove myself from participation and bring such hazard(s), to the attention of the nearest BUCKEYE BASS TOURNAMENT SERIES official immediately. 
6. I, FOR MYSELF AND ON BEHALF OF MY HEIRS, ASSIGNEES, PERSONAL REPRESENTATIVES AND NEXT OF KIN, HEREBY RELEASE, INDEMNIFY, AND HOLD HARMLESS BUCKEYE BASS TOURNAMENT SERIES, ITS PARENT AND AFFILIATED COMPANIES, THE OFFICERS, OFFICIALS, DIRECTORS, SHAREHOLDERS, AGENTS, CONSULTANTS, AND/OR EMPLOYEES OF EACH, OTHER PARTICIPANTS, AND SPONSORING AGENCIES, SPONSORS, ADVERTISERS, AND, IF APPLICABLE, OWNERS AND LESSORS OF PREMISES AND PROPERTY USED TO CONDUCT THE EVENT ("RELEASEES"), WITH RESPECT TO ANY AND ALL INJURY, DISABILITY, DEATH, OR LOSS OR DAMAGE TO PERSON OR PROPERTY, WHICH I SUFFER OR WHICH I AM FOUND TO HAVE CAUSED IN WHOLE OR IN PART BY MY NEGLIGENCE OR INTENTIONAL MISCONDUCT, WHETHER ARISING FROM THE NEGLIGENCE OF THE RELEASEES, OR OTHERWISE, TO THE FULLEST EXTENT PERMITTED BY LAW. 
7. If there are any questions raised by the judges or officials of BUCKEYE BASS TOURNAMENT SERIES as to my veracity in respect to my participation in any tournament, I agree to submit to a polygraph examination and understand that failure to pass the examination will result in disqualification from such tournament and potentially from BUCKEYE BASS TOURNAMENT SERIES at its discretion as provided by the rules of the organization. I HAVE READ THIS RELEASE OF LIABILITY AND ASSUMPTION OF RISK AGREEMENT AND THE ATTACHED RULES, FULLY UNDERSTAND THEIR TERMS, UNDERSTAND THAT I HAVE GIVEN UP SUBSTANTIAL RIGHTS BY SIGNING IT, AND SIGN IT FREELY AND VOLUNTARILY. 
By my signature below I verify that I have read and understand the foregoing provisions.
PARTICIPANTS SIGNATURE _x_____________________________________________________________________ PRINT NAME _x_____________________________________________________________________ PHONE_______________________EMAIL____________________________________ 
Date_____________
________________________________________________________________________Age if under 18___________Date________________
PRINT CONTESTANT NAME HERE FOR PARENTS/GUARDIANS OF MINORITY AGE PARTICIPANTS (UNDER AGE 18 AT TIME OF REGISTRATION) 
I, AS PARENT/GUARDIAN DO HEREBY CERTIFY THAT I HAVE LEGAL RESPONSIBILITY FOR THE PARTICIPANT AND I AGREE AND GIVE MY CONSENT TO HIS/HER RELEASE AS PROVIDED ABOVE OF ALL THE RELEASEES, AND, FOR MYSELF, MY HEIRS, ASSIGNEES, AND NEXT OF KIN, I RELEASE AND AGREE TO INDEMNIFY AND HOLD HARMLESS THE RELEASEES FROM ANY AND ALL LIABILITIES INCIDENT TO MY MINOR CHILD&#8217;S OR WARD&#8217;S INVOLVEMENT OR PARTICIPATION IN THESE PROGRAMS AS PROVIDED ABOVE, EVEN IF ARISING FROM THE NEGLIGENCE OF THE RELEASEES, TO THE FULLEST EXTENT PERMITTED BY LAW. 
PARENT&#8217;S/GUARDIAN&#8217;S SIGNATURE ________________________________________________________________________ Date_____________
EMERGENCY PHONE NUMBER(S) ________________________________________________________________________ 
&#65532;
Bottom of Form 0


----------



## steveg11943 (Jun 27, 2008)

March 20th Rocky Fork Lake results go to www.gethookd.net/BuckeyeBass


----------

